# Best car rental in St Thomas



## Billpcti (Jul 23, 2012)

Request your opinion of the most convenient and reliable car rental company in St. Thomas. Interested in a four-wheel drive vehicle capable of seating 5 people comfortably for a week.


----------



## Tia (Jul 24, 2012)

We always use Avis, never had a problem.


----------



## curbysplace (Jul 24, 2012)

At what price?


----------



## SpikeMauler (Jul 24, 2012)

We've rented a 4dr 4x4 Jeep Wrangler the last couple trips to St Thomas. We've used Discount Car Rental and have had no problems. The downside to Discount is that it is off the airport, so you have to call them to pick you up and when you drop off the Jeep they have to drive you to the airport. Not that big of a deal but when we get off the plane I'd prefer to have a Jeep at the airport. With tax it's $601 for the week. This was the lowest price I found on St Thomas for a 4dr Jeep Wrangler that let you take it to St John. 
This year I rented from Hertz for my March 2013 trip. Rented the same Jeep that I would have from Discount but price was $433 with tax  for the week with II discount. The downside to Hertz is that you can't take the Jeep to St John but the convenience of having a Jeep waiting at the airport and the $168 price difference made up for it(for us).


----------



## hotcoffee (Jul 24, 2012)

SpikeMauler said:


> The downside to Hertz is that you can't take the Jeep to St John but the convenience of having a Jeep waiting at the airport and the $168 price difference made up for it(for us).



Should the right to take the car to St. John be the deciding factor in which rental car company to use?  When we went to St. John, there was no shortage of taxis.  I am also not sure I would have wanted to negotiate those narrow streets in Cruz Bay.  We left the rental car on St. Thomas and just used the taxis on St. John.


----------



## DavidnRobin (Jul 24, 2012)

My vote - and first hand experience - would be Amelie Car Rental (www.amaliecar.com) as 'The Best'.  They are the absolute best, and have the newest vehicles in top condition - might cost ~$50 more per week - but worth every cent.  They will have the vehicle ready for you at STT when you arrive, and will be at STT for when you drop-off (with excellent communication).  All paper work ready to go.  I have done Dependable as well... go with Amelie...

Renting on StT and taking the car barge to StJ is the way to go if you are staying on StJ for a week or more.  Not only my opinion - and I have taken every method possible...


----------



## Tia (Jul 24, 2012)

I rented a 4 door compact and cost for 12 days was $470 last Feb/March


----------



## keepgoing (Jul 25, 2012)

*have a resv from Avis for 4 dr Wrangler for 2 wks $970*

I have a reservation from Avis for a 4-door Wrangler for 14 days (sat to sat, first 2 week of Aug) for a total of $970.  I will be staying in St John for all 14 days so I made sure that Avis allows me to take the car over the barge and they are ok with that.  Hope the car would be in decent shape.


----------



## JMSH (Jul 25, 2012)

DavidnRobin said:


> My vote - and first hand experience - would be Amelie Car Rental (www.amaliecar.com) as 'The Best'.  They are the absolute best, and have the newest vehicles in top condition - might cost ~$50 more per week - but worth every cent.  They will have the vehicle ready for you at STT when you arrive, and will be at STT for when you drop-off (with excellent communication).  All paper work ready to go.  I have done Dependable as well... go with Amelie...
> 
> Renting on StT and taking the car barge to StJ is the way to go if you are staying on StJ for a week or more.  Not only my opinion - and I have taken every method possible...



I second this thought...just got back two weeks ago..they are the best. 4 door Jeep Wrangler was $580/week.


----------



## SpikeMauler (Jul 25, 2012)

hotcoffee said:


> Should the right to take the car to St. John be the deciding factor in which rental car company to use.



I think a lot of people here would say yes including myself, though this trip I'll be cabbing it on St John.


----------



## SpikeMauler (Jul 25, 2012)

shopfordeal said:


> I have a reservation from Avis for a 4-door Wrangler for 14 days (sat to sat, first 2 week of Aug) for a total of $970.  I will be staying in St John for all 14 days so I made sure that Avis allows me to take the car over the barge and they are ok with that.  Hope the car would be in decent shape.



Thats a great price. For the March week I travel Avis wants $750.


----------



## Billpcti (Jul 25, 2012)

Thanks for the info. I'll follow up.


----------



## jimf41 (Jul 26, 2012)

shopfordeal said:


> I have a reservation from Avis for a 4-door Wrangler for 14 days (sat to sat, first 2 week of Aug) for a total of $970.  I will be staying in St John for all 14 days so I made sure that Avis allows me to take the car over the barge and they are ok with that.  Hope the car would be in decent shape.



As to car rental agencies I use Avis or Budget. If using Budget it's important to get off the plane as close to the front as possible and try to book as early a flight as possible. They sometimes overbook and you have to come back the next day.

As far as the condition of the vehicle I want the rattiest one with the most dents that runs well. You'll understand my preference once you park a few times in Charlotte Amalie.


----------



## Tia (Jul 27, 2012)

jimf41 said:


> ....As far as the condition of the vehicle I want the rattiest one with the most dents that runs well. You'll understand my preference once you park a few times in Charlotte Amalie.



A car in good body condition is an inviting target for islanders or inconsiderate others to run a cart or some such into the the side of leaving not just a small scratch but a huge one ! Has happened at least twice...


----------

